# Hi from Melbourne, Australia!



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm coming out of lurkerdom to say hi. I've recently started posting full on on the boards so I thought it's time to say hi! I'm from Australia and live dangerously close to a pro store. I love MAC make up, two years ago I got really into it but life caught up with me and I didnt bother with my makeup for a while. 

Now I'm back obsessed and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## panda0410 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome from another aussie!!! Nice melbournite - well in my experience all the melb ladies are lovely, even if you are technically a mexican! LOLOL, sorry nsw country lady you're talking to here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope to see more of your round the boards


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

yays to another aussie babe!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 22, 2010)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

Actually I'm more of Qld'er then anything as I've only lived here for 6months.

So umm.... Go The Maroons!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)




----------



## panda0410 (May 23, 2010)

LOL, never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue all the way


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## keeks87 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## xFlossy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board!  It's full of enablers


----------



## phatkat (May 24, 2010)




----------



## keeks87 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes guys


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

it's great to see you posting!


----------



## Purple (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi dear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!


----------

